# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Arnold and Maria getting a divorce!

## bass

i am surprised no one has posted this! i don't know whole lot of whats going on, but i am sad for the them!

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/10/maria-...d-split-hotel/

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I figure things have been bad for quite a while, but they kept up appearances for political reasons. Now that he isn't governor, they can go back to being normal people. My guess is there are lots of changes, we only hear about the big, unavoidably public ones.

----------


## bass

i must have been asleep! this is the first time i heard of it. to be honest i haven't listened to news since Obama took office, just too depressing!

----------


## zabster151

**** Arnold he is a sell out bitch...

----------


## layeazy

wow i thought arnie would of stuck it out lol...

----------


## bass

> **** Arnold he is a sell out bitch...


absolutely, i can't stand him as a politician!

----------


## wmaousley

> **** Arnold he is a sell out bitch...


dont believe this, its another ploy by the US government so we can invade another country... :Smilie:  its a conspiracy

----------


## big_ron

> absolutely, i can't stand him as a politician!


He's a politician now, its like their job to lie and hide the truth, he is a god in bb non the less

----------


## JBlue

Maid is so ugly.. huge disappointment from the Senator of California.

----------


## Chakeffemia

I didnt think it was possible but my respect for The Hitman just increased.

----------


## Mario L

I'll be back.

----------


## Armykid93

I liked Arnold as a person until I found this out. Really really sad.

----------

